

Amazon Announces The Kindle HDX 7 - nikunjk
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/24/amazon-announces-the-kindle-hdx-7-and-8-9-inch-tablets-with-high-res-screens-2ghz-processors/

======
joshmn
This market is becoming more and more impressive by each financial quarter. I
know people -- the older folk who don't know how to computer -- who have less
powerful desktops. Given they're significantly older, it continues to amaze me
that we can continue to not only engineer this kind of technology, but pack it
into such a small form-factor. I always look at my 64GB MicroSD card and say
"holy shit"

I am aware that you can't directly compare desktop hardware and tablet
hardware. But I do think we're only a few years away from being able to do
that.

~~~
MaysonL
As one some of whose earliest programming was on a Bendix G-15, I can only
say: "We ain't seen nothing yet".

